# Edmonton, AB Meetup?



## Ozzmosis (Jan 13, 2009)

Is anyone crazy enough to meetup somewhere in Edmonton to freeze yer buns off?

Just wondering if anything is going on here. Feel the itch to get out there and shoot.

:lmao:


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Jan 14, 2009)

Hmm, it's six hours away for me. I dunno....


----------



## Cruisn (Jan 14, 2009)

I am down for it. I was jsut out today playing around in town. jsut set a date and time and I am there. are you tihnking weekday after 6pm or weekend?


----------



## Ozzmosis (Jan 14, 2009)

I was trying to find some type of event to go and shoot at, but the only thing I can think of is "ice on whyte". It might be fun to go there during the day on a weekend and shoot some of the wide diversity of people who frolick on whyte, LOL!

We should see how much interest we can drum up.


----------



## Craddosk (Jan 14, 2009)

I would be game. Keep me informed!


----------



## Cruisn (Jan 14, 2009)

well im not working.. so anytime works for me... LOL, any perfered times? how soon are we thinking? like the weekend?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 15, 2009)

It's supposed to be warm this weekend, which is nice but it will be really slushy and wet though....I'm wondering how the temps will affect the whole Ice on Whyte thing.  

I might be interested but I'm not sure of my schedule yet.


----------



## Craddosk (Jan 15, 2009)

Temperatures are suppose to be on the "warm" side, but that is not saying much really.  Whyte Ave is definitely slushy, but the sidewalks are somewhat clear. Definitely easy walking.

Weekends, evenings work best for me. Beyond that, I have little preference as to exact times.


----------



## Ozzmosis (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok. Here is what I was thinking...

This weekend is out, as I have lots of stuff to do, but the next weekend, on Sunday (The 25th) would be good.

I was thinking we would hit up Ice On Whyte at around 11am. If things go well, and people have enough energy, we could wander (or drive for us lazy folks, ie: me) to the university area and check out the architecture and even the river valley and high level bridge, again if we (ie: me) isn't too tired or lazy, hehe.

Comments?
Ideas?
Too much?

Thanks!


----------



## Cruisn (Jan 16, 2009)

sounds good to me.


----------



## Ozzmosis (Jan 22, 2009)

Hmmmm....

Has anyone been keeping tabs on the weather here? Forecast says -17c is the high on Sunday. 

I'm sorry, but I don't wish to submit my camera to that kind of temps. The only way that I will come out is if it rises up to something like -12c or something. I hate the weather sometimes.

Sorry folks, but I think we will have to put this one on hold....


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 23, 2009)

-17 isn't so bad for your camera.  I've shot in much colder temps...the only problem is that the batteries die very quickly.  That being said, I'm not keen on being outside either.
I wouldn't be able to make it anyway...


----------



## Cruisn (Jan 24, 2009)

sissies.. lol were having a car meet right after this meet. its plenty warm out. I have shot in -35c without issues

so I take it no one is going??? me and my buddie are still up for coming out. let me know if your coming peeps


----------



## Cruisn (Jan 24, 2009)

well since no one replied and I am not showing up alone. lol I am out unless at least 2 people say they are in. other wise I got a car meet to attend to


----------



## Cruisn (Mar 22, 2009)

anyone up to attempt to get a meet going again??? it is warmer out... LOL


----------



## kinosoo (Mar 24, 2009)

I am moving back to Edmonton later next month, and i'll be game for something, though may still be hampered by crutches....


----------



## SpeedTrap (Mar 25, 2009)

I would be up for it, just let me know where and when.


----------

